# Animal question:



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone having "odd births/low births" in their livestock?cats,dogs,goats,chickens, does not matter.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Not around here (Mason, TX).


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why we sold off the goats. They were popping out babies faster than bunnies. We're just going to get a couple new girls and then Rent-A-Stud if we want more.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not around southside VA ...

Why?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

No, since most of the good pesticides and herbicides require a license now, we don't see deformed frogs or other animals anymore.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

KK must be Local.


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

2 of my does bred out of season at the beginning of summer. They'll be having kids in November. They ARE the once a year seasonal breeder type. The bucks weren't even in rut.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

mamas abandoning baby's around here. Found two litters under the house that died. Rabbits and kittens.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Breeding fine in Missouri


----------

